# New Boat Trailer Tires and Wheels



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

(2) Loadstar Bias boat trailer Tires and Wheels for sale in Bowie area. 
ST175/80D-13 5 Hole B Ply
Finish: Galvanized; Style: Spoke
$135 both or $75 each
Leave message:
(703) 862-2596
[email protected]


----------

